# My reason for getting another golden!



## savannabanna (May 22, 2018)

This is my Jake. We put him down 4.5 years ago. I had him from the time I was 5. I spent my whole childhood with him. Every couple days my charlie does something that reminds me of jake. I loved him so dearly. He was such an amazing dog. He loved swimming and camping. He was amazing off leash and on. And he knew best how to love. I went through major life changes and this sweet boy was there for it all. He was the reason I will get goldens until the day i can no longer care for one. Its crazy how much my charlie reminds me of good ole jake. (Pictured jake the last time camping before we put him down (he lived for 13 years and had cancer in the end.) And my charlie on the right. My sister also got a beautiful golden for the same reason!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Jake was a very handsome guy and sounds like a super dog to grow up with. I agree with you, only Goldens for me. I'm glad you have Charlie who is another handsome boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jake was a beautiful boy, I'm sorry for your loss. 
I completely understand why you will always have a Golden. 

I'm currently on my third Golden. My first boy lived to be 15.5, my girl lived to be 11, I lost both of them to cancer. After my Vet let my girl go, she told me I should consider another breed, but I told her I loved Goldens because they are such Great dogs and I would always have a Golden. I do like other breeds, but Goldens are my favorite.


----------



## katiekate81 (Apr 12, 2019)

I have always felt the same way! While
I grew up around Golden’s, the first Guy I adopted when I moved out of my parents name was Duke. He was the most handsome red color you’d ever seen, and he went through it all with me. Moving, relationships, getting married, having our first kid. He was my rock, and eventually cancer got him, as it does so many of this fantastic breed.

But because of Duke i will never get another breed of dog. The way Goldens ‘get you’ is just above and beyond. 

We currently have three kids, and three Golden’s (9, 4 and 4 months), and everyone thinks I’m nuts having three plus three kids, but I just love them, and I’m teaching my kids to love them as much as I do (already converted the husband obviously!) Pictures attached of both Duke and my current 3.


----------

